# automator : question c...



## jpetit2 (8 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour
Je démarre avec automator et j'arrive à ouvrir un fichier avec textedit et à modifier du texte dans ce fichier. Mais là où je coince, c'est que je ne trouve pas l'astuce pour
- enregistrer la version modifiée du fichier! 
- fermer ce fichier.
Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider?
Merci.


----------

